# Recommended pile length?



## Steel the Wolf (May 26, 2010)

I'm starting to look fur for the suit I'm planning and I find myself a little intimidated by pile length. Is there a standard recommended length? I'm looking for the type of pile that looks like it's fur, but doesnâ€™t look extremely long and shaggy. Basically the standard length that people use for most furring.


----------



## Miharu Okami (May 26, 2010)

An 1'' to 1.5'' pile is good in my opinion. Its not too long and not too short. It makes you look fluffy but doesn't give you too much fluff.


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 26, 2010)

You want faux fur that looks like fur but isn't too long. On mendels: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml they call it a punky muppet.

On distinctive they just call it long pile: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1

If you are looking for a good gray ...the second link is sold out but mendels should still have plenty of gray.

It looks like this: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3251827/ the top part of that tail is the same material as the gray in the first link.


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 26, 2010)

Trpdwarf said:


> You want faux fur that looks like fur but isn't too long. On mendels: http://www.mendels.com/fur2.shtml they call it a punky muppet.
> 
> On distinctive they just call it long pile: http://www.distinctivefabric.com/fabric.php?product=SLDLGHRFUR1
> 
> ...


 
Oh, awesome. That pic was just what I was looking for. Thank you.

By the way, if the other color for my suit is white, should I go with the snow white or the off-white. What was teh fur you used for the white tip of the tail in that picture?


----------



## Riyeko (May 26, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Oh, awesome. That pic was just what I was looking for. Thank you.
> 
> By the way, if the other color for my suit is white, should I go with the snow white or the off-white. What was teh fur you used for the white tip of the tail in that picture?



Personally steel, id go for snow white for the upper part of your body and then use the off white for "shading" effects.
But thats me...


----------



## Trpdwarf (May 26, 2010)

Steel the Wolf said:


> Oh, awesome. That pic was just what I was looking for. Thank you.
> 
> By the way, if the other color for my suit is white, should I go with the snow white or the off-white. What was teh fur you used for the white tip of the tail in that picture?



The white on the tip of the tail is the same as the white on mendel's. Don't go for the offwhite unless you are looking for something that is a little yellow, sort of like white chocolate.


----------



## Keryu (May 27, 2010)

Yea, Go with Snow white because it gives a really nice blue sheen in the sun instead of piss yellow tint


----------



## Bir (May 27, 2010)

Personally, I think you can achieve the fluffy look without long pile fabric. : 3

Sorry though, I don't have any advice on where to buy any ;__;


----------



## Steel the Wolf (May 27, 2010)

Keryu said:


> Yea, Go with Snow white because it gives a really nice blue sheen in the sun instead of piss yellow tint


 
Well now I really don't have a choice.


----------



## Glitch (May 29, 2010)

I go for 1.5" pile.
It's perfect for my longest fur needs and I can just shave off what I want to be shorter.


----------

